# Please Tell me what you think *beginner*



## spaz2145 (Sep 28, 2009)

This Was a quick shot I took in the woods. I was Planning on cropping it but after messing around a little bit i loved the black and white. Any opinions?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 28, 2009)

Not sure what you were going for here but I see 2 snapshots, one in color and one in black and white.

Is there a Sasquatch in the woods that I'm missing for a point of interest?


----------



## spaz2145 (Sep 28, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Not sure what you were going for here but I see 2 snapshots, one in color and one in black and white.
> 
> Is there a Sasquatch in the woods that I'm missing for a point of interest?



Its called photography. I'm not sure if you've noticed but some of the most famous snapshots are of things you see everyday. There doesn't have to be a "point of interest". Was that your critique or do you have some specific things I should change?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 28, 2009)

spaz2145 said:


> Its called photography.



Is it?


Nice attitude, you asked for my opinion and I gave you just that, MY opinion.



spaz2145 said:


> I'm not sure if you've noticed but some of the most famous snapshots are of things you see everyday. There doesn't have to be a "point of interest".



Have any examples?



spaz2145 said:


> Was that your critique or do you have some specific things I should change?



It's just not interesting to me.

Looks like you found some woods, took out your camera and pressed the button.

What is there to critique?

Depth of field is infinity and nothing really stands out. It's flat, emotionless and boring. I've taken my share of shots like this as well, don't get me wrong - but there's really nothing here, in my opinion, worth commenting on.

Try a smaller depth of field to try and single out one of the trees I guess, or find a trail that leads you into the picture.

Maybe someone else will have the answer you were looking for... I have nothing else to say about it.


----------



## spaz2145 (Sep 28, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Nice attitude, you asked for my opinion and I gave you just that, MY opinion.
> 
> It's just not interesting to me.
> 
> ...



What attitude? And I'm wondering more along the lines of quality is there something I should change rather than art, or interest.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 28, 2009)

I edited my second response, hopefully you'll be able to see where my thoughts are on this one from that - as well as things I'd personally change to make it better.

My initial response may have been lacking the information you wanted but in the future, especially with a photo such as this one, it would really help if you gave some background - such as the look you wanted or what you saw that made you want to capture this particular scene vs any other possible view of this location.

The reality of it is that if you're just going to aim your camera and capture 'something', there's really nothing other than luck that is going to make it a great photograph.


----------



## ksven (Sep 28, 2009)

Theres nothing i can focus on. my eye just wanders around. and its kinda bland i think.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice start 
I recommend reading this: 
Guidelines for Better Photographic Composition: Rule of Thirds

Like said, there's not much interesting about it - nothing catches the eye. 
In a photo like this you would want to focus strictly on one tree, leave or branch, and let the rest be out of focus - directing your attention to that one part - since there's not much interesting. If it was a rain forest, then yes, or even a regular forest, but with a path or whatever. The image is too busy and there's not much contrast... 

If you are looking to take a landscape, you'd be much better off getting the whole tree with the horizon - something like this http://www.uf.a.u-tokyo.ac.jp/english2/chichibu/chichibu051.jpg

In this shot, it feels like you're surrounded by a tropical forest, and then you see the light and a way out - maybe to a village. http://www.monteverdeinfo.com/reserve-santa-elena-monteverde/images/cloud-forest-vegation.jpg


----------



## spaz2145 (Sep 28, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> I edited my second response, hopefully you'll be able to see where my thoughts are on this one from that - as well as things I'd personally change to make it better.
> 
> My initial response may have been lacking the information you wanted but in the future, especially with a photo such as this one, it would really help if you gave some background - such as the look you wanted or what you saw that made you want to capture this particular scene vs any other possible view of this location.
> 
> The reality of it is that if you're just going to aim your camera and capture 'something', there's really nothing other than luck that is going to make it a great photograph.



Google Image Result for http://morris-photographics.com/photography/photos/other/blackwhite/SimpleLife.jpg 

Those are some pretty simple photos. There is more of a point of interest than mine but I'm a beginner I was looking for advice. Thanks for your help everyone!!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Sep 28, 2009)

As a beginner, I definitely think you're on the right track here. The black and white is nice, but the cropping needs to be adjusted to include the base of the tree. I agree that there isn't much to focus on, but it gives you a good starting point to play with exposure, cropping, and color adjustment. A good learning exercise would be to go back to the same spot and recreate the shot from different angles, maybe adding an object of focus like a stump, wildflower, etc. Is there any flowing water in the area, that would be cool too. Contrast is good, which is why it looks nice in BW. Keep at it.


----------



## Stock Photos (Sep 30, 2009)

There seems to be no focal point.


----------



## Foques (Sep 30, 2009)

spaz2145 said:


> N0YZE said:
> 
> 
> > I edited my second response, hopefully you'll be able to see where my thoughts are on this one from that - as well as things I'd personally change to make it better.
> ...



for your own sake I hope you are joking.

I am with Noyze. completely.
Bland.
No Focal point.
DOF...?ugh..endless..
nothing appealing.

It is exactly what I call a snapshot.


----------



## alexanderdel (Sep 30, 2009)

spaz2145 said:


> N0YZE said:
> 
> 
> > I edited my second response, hopefully you'll be able to see where my thoughts are on this one from that - as well as things I'd personally change to make it better.
> ...



Just take your critical eye and look at the difference between those shots and yours.
You should be able to distinguish the differences between in which make those photos interesting and yours not so much.


----------



## austriker (Sep 30, 2009)

yea.. nothing in yours, no offense but you need some classes on composition, rule of 3rds and stuff. you cant seriously compare yours to the link..


----------



## Silver Halide (Oct 2, 2009)

It's uninspiring and a tad dull. Don't get me wrong, nature is a wonderful thing to capture but it's the details and the colors and the subtle magic of nature that makes it so wonderful. Nothing here is asking for my attention. I may as well be in a car driving by. Everyone pretty much said what I wanted. Give the viewer something to think about or better yet, feel.


----------



## yogibear (Oct 2, 2009)

They are beginner shot for sure.  I suggest looking into composition rules as mentioned above.  Try to have a subject or something to look at in every photo you take.  The big tree could be it on the right, but the way you composed the shot makes it flat and a boring.  Learning some of the basics of composition will help you make your subject more appealing.

Also when you ask for advice or criticism you need to approach the responses with a more open attitude.  People love to help out individuals who ask questions and seem to want to learn how to be better.  Defensiveness will never help you improve.  Learn to see the faults pointed out in your photography as opportunities to learn, not personal attacks.

To sum it up:  Look up rules of Composition


----------



## Dominantly (Oct 2, 2009)

Agree with all them.
The link you posted has photos that are in a different realm then your photo you posted... With experience you can get there though.

You also seem a tad bit defensive.


----------



## dave196 (Oct 2, 2009)

The photo in the link is very good, it has focus on the rusty bike and metal bits, the tree in the background looks weatherd and spindly, the sky is also full of drama.
Your shot is just a bit boring, nothing really focused on well, no points of interest, and not something portrayed in an interesting way.
Probably a mose suitible reference to "good but boring" photography would be one of my personal favoutires. 
Uta Barth:
Uta Barth - Sundial (07.12), (Detail) - Artwork details at artnet

Hmmm also, no need to be so sensitive, no one on here is trying to make you a worse photographer or make you feel bad. If you post, expect people honest opinions.

Just my 2c.


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 4, 2009)

I hope you have heard enough, photography is all about escape when it comes to landscape photography, when you have a free evening, just go walk, go where you have never been, and just walk, if you see something cool, stop and relax, dont take pictures yet, just take in your surroundings. enjoy being outdoors. its a hobby ideas will come to you. then take.


----------

